

Taking the 'D' Out of CRUD with Soft Deletes - smerchek
http://scottsmerchek.com/2015/08/03/taking-the-d-out-of-crud

======
whichdan
Let's go a step further: if we're worried about data persistence, should the
table also be append-only? Soft deletes won't protect against a user manually
wiping every field in their account.

~~~
smerchek
Right. I think updates are just as destructive, and oftentimes completely
change the meaning on an entity. That's why I also wrote about using soft
updates: [http://scottsmerchek.com/2015/08/04/taking-the-d-out-of-
crud...](http://scottsmerchek.com/2015/08/04/taking-the-d-out-of-crud-with-
soft-updates)

